# True Shoulder Animals.



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

*So, since a lot of people like to boast about their True Shoulder Rats on this site, I'd figure I would do some posting my self!*















_As you can see. My guinea pigs are True Shoulder Guinea pigs as they are comfortable enough to sit on my lower shoulder, which is formally known as a lap.
This is what makes them True Shoulder Guinea pigs. They are able to jump off my lap at ANY time, but they are trained not to as they are True Shoulder Guinea Pigs.

_








_This is my Green Cheeked Conure Parrot. He is a True Shoulder Green Cheeked Conure parrot, as he is CLEARLY on my shoulder. His wings are clipped, but he still sits on my shoulder which makes him a TRUE Shoulder Parrot._









_Last, but DEFINITELY not least. Meet my 8 True Shoulder Rats. They could easily jump out of the Card board box I put them in, but they choose not to.
They are extremely super awesomely well-trained. But, I'm not going to teach you how to train TRUE shoulder rats as it is SUPER dangerous and I don't want your NON-TRUE shoulder rats getting hurt/injured.

Hope you enjoyed my TRUE shoulder Animals.

_


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

My pet rock is a true shoulder rock, he's had many opportunities to run away but he chooses not to.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Fu-Inle said:


> My pet rock is a true shoulder rock, he's had many opportunities to run away but he chooses not to.


That must be some intense True shoulder rock training.

I salute you.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

How did you get your rock to do that. Mine always rolls away accompanied by my cat's paw. Hmmmm. XD


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a rock that was _born _to be a shoulder rock! He has sat where I put him for three days straight and I didn't even train him. It's amazing.


----------

